# Knife Display Case



## Huntdad (Apr 22, 2022)

I have learned so much here and wanted to show what I made based on what I have seen on this forum.
i am proud to be a part of this community. I made a knife display case out of calico walnut. The back is double book matched and the sides are 
all a waterfall. My wife picked out the hardware. The knives are held by magnets under leather. The wood is finished with Tung oil and orange oil.
I am designing another one now and would appreciate new ideas or improvements.


----------



## Huntdad (Apr 22, 2022)

Better pic of case.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Apr 22, 2022)

Looks legit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Atso_J (Apr 23, 2022)

Ways to improve!? I'm still looking for my jaw on the floor! Kinda simple but absolutely stunning!


----------



## tgarn (Apr 24, 2022)

Very nice!....If that was for sale I would buy it........


----------



## simona (Apr 24, 2022)

Good job - just what I am looking for, but not finding.


----------



## simona (Apr 24, 2022)

Huntdad said:


> I have learned so much here and wanted to show what I made based on what I have seen on this forum.
> i am proud to be a part of this community. I made a knife display case out of calico walnut. The back is double book matched and the sides are
> all a waterfall. My wife picked out the hardware. The knives are held by magnets under leather. The wood is finished with Tung oil and orange oil.
> I am designing another one now and would appreciate new ideas or improvements.


It may sound kitch, but somehow I think a veneer of stone on the back panel could be a nice nod to the hours spent sharpening and polishing, especially considering the reputation of the Shigefusa family for hand sharpening their blades.


----------



## Lizzybee55 (Apr 24, 2022)

Huntdad said:


> Better pic of case.


I want that, and the contents, too!!


----------



## RonB (Apr 24, 2022)

Great job. You obviously know your way around a wood shop.


----------



## Huntdad (Apr 25, 2022)

simona said:


> It may sound kitch, but somehow I think a veneer of stone on the back panel could be a nice nod to the hours spent sharpening and polishing, especially considering the reputation of the Shigefusa family for hand sharpening their blades.



I think thats a great idea.


----------



## simona (Apr 25, 2022)

Huntdad said:


> I think thats a great idea.


Oh, cool! look forward to seeing it.


----------

